# Lotto online



## BRICKTOP (1 May 2009)

Anybody heard of the lotto trialing "lotto online" where you can play the lotto online with your credit card once you register and send in your photo ID to them?

http://interactive.lottery.ie


----------



## Guest116 (1 May 2009)

Where is the link to that from the main lottery website?


----------



## Smashbox (1 May 2009)

Strange they never made an announcement about it...


----------



## Squonk (1 May 2009)

Looks real..but I'd worry about it being an elaborate hoax right now


----------



## Hillsalt (1 May 2009)

The Lotto are definitely going to have an online service. A freind of mine works for them and he told me that it will be launched this year.


----------



## allthedoyles (2 May 2009)

yea, my local gaa club are hoping to have online lotto sales up and running soon

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bessa (3 May 2009)

What sites do people use to play the Irish lotto when they are away for a couple of months. I am going traveling in the next couple of weeks and need a  legit site for playing my lotto as unfortunately i know all my numbers. It would be a sad story if my numbers came up and i had not got them in the drraw.


----------



## gipimann (3 May 2009)

At the moment, lotto isn't online - apart from the link to the site mentioned by the OP.

You can buy your ticket for up to 8 draws in advance, which would cover you for 4 weeks anyway - good luck!


----------



## BRICKTOP (3 May 2009)

Spoke to them Friday evening, they are piloting for some people who registered on the lotto website to receive the lotto numbers by email. You need to register and send photo ID to Abbey Street before they will set up an account. Full launch later this year.


----------



## Complainer (3 May 2009)

Seems like a bit of a missed opportunity - they don't seem to have any 'rules-based' facility, e.g. buy me a ticket if the jackpot exceeds €x million, which is how many people play.


----------



## Simeon (3 May 2009)

Surely if someone is too busy to buy a lottery ticket they are too busy to spend a jackpot


----------



## frash (25 Jun 2009)

There's a link to it now on the main lotto page
[broken link removed]

Odd there was no press release about it


----------



## NHG (26 Jun 2009)

Thank you


----------



## allthedoyles (26 Jun 2009)

frash said:


> There's a link to it now on the main lotto page
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Odd there was no press release about it


 
I would not use that link to register to play lotto on-line . It may be genuine , but I cannot find online lotto , by accessing lotto.ie direct.

Both the email address and the telephone contact telephone number are different .

And 'play on-line ' is not listed under GAMES , on the official lotto.ie website


----------



## rev87 (27 Jun 2009)

I can see it from the main lotto site!!


----------



## frash (29 Jun 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> I would not use that link to register to play lotto on-line . It may be genuine , but I cannot find online lotto , by accessing lotto.ie direct.
> 
> Both the email address and the telephone contact telephone number are different .
> 
> And 'play on-line ' is not listed under GAMES , on the official lotto.ie website



It is on the main lotto.ie site - that's where I got the link from


----------



## bigjoe_dub (29 Jun 2009)

registered the other day.
looking forward to playing online.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jul 2009)

Did anyone else get the 'Help us improve our registration process!' survey by email from the Lotto people today? It's a bit crazy to be sending out a detailed survey about the registration process that I did weeks ago.


----------



## Petal (11 Jul 2009)

I haven't tried this link ([broken link removed]) as it looks dodgy to me. And if you go the normal route with www infront of lotto.ie and type in the rest of the above address you get an error message.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (13 Jul 2009)

[broken link removed]

is the site I use.  all above board and all working very well for me.


----------

